# wipedown knife for plaster-need help



## refael65 (Jul 16, 2011)

i looking desperatly for this plaster wipedown knife 
as shown in this video: 



 
can anyone tell me where can i buy it or whats the 
name brand of the tool 

thanks refael


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

write a letter on weather you were naughty or nice, address it to the north pole, and maybe Santa will place it under your Christmas tree for you


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

refael65 said:


> can anyone tell me where can i buy it or whats the
> name brand of the tool


Looks like whoever made that video came from Poland. Maybe it's European in make? I'd try to contact the maker of the video:

http://www.youtube.com/user/pawlik92

You could try using an online English to Polish translator site to translate what you want to say to him, if he doesn't do English too well: 

http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=..._gc.r_pw.&fp=45b91ad2187b566&biw=1280&bih=788


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

refael65 said:


> i looking desperatly for this plaster wipedown knife
> as shown in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556UEjT3Tns&feature=related
> 
> can anyone tell me where can i buy it or whats the
> ...


Dont know where you may look but those guys sure cheaped out on masking it out first.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

refael65 said:


> i looking desperatly for this plaster wipedown knife
> as shown in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556UEjT3Tns&feature=related
> 
> can anyone tell me where can i buy it or whats the
> ...


supplier would get it for u


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I just searched for a while, couldn't find anything like it. Now it feels like a challenge.....perhaps you should offer a reward?:whistling2:


Update: Think I found something pretty similar........still looking (WHY?!?!)


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Fresno trowel.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

concrete tool:whistling2:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

My bad. On second look that's looking more like a darby on a stick.




chris said:


> concrete tool:whistling2:


Lol, confess I've got one on the way for L5 ceilings. 30" Marshalltown blue steel (so hopefully not 1/8" thick) similar to below. I'll never know 'til I try it, haha.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> My bad. On second look that's looking more like a darby on a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Nevermind.


My L4 is the best in the whole wide world (isn't everybody's?) but I'm pretty new to L5 spray applied. Also going to experiment with a squeegee trowel. All advice welcomed, Slim, even if you just want to call me crazy. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> My L4 is the best in the whole wide world (isn't everybody's?) but I'm pretty new to L5 spray applied. Also going to experiment with a squeegee trowel. All advice welcomed, Slim, even if you just want to call me crazy. :thumbsup:


run your 12" boxes twice


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> run your 12" boxes twice


I can never tell when you're pulling my leg, canuck. Besides, my Titan hasn't seen nearly enough abuse. It's embarrassing how little I've done with it since taking the time to mount it in the van, set up a 25 gallon hopper, etc. 

People ask me what that big machine is for. "Nothing, nothing at all."


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> My L4 is the best in the whole wide world (isn't everybody's?) but I'm pretty new to L5 spray applied. Also going to experiment with a squeegee trowel. All advice welcomed, Slim, even if you just want to call me crazy. :thumbsup:


I have 36" and 48" fresnos with handles welded on for big floats, and I find it difficult to imagine that they'll be any good for L5 wipedowns.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Rats. Couldn't find one here to look at so I took a gamble. Maybe I'll sell it to a concrete guy as the latest thing from America for 2x the price.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> Rats. Couldn't find one here to look at so I took a gamble. Maybe I'll sell it to a concrete guy as the latest thing from America for 2x the price.


Well, don't let me discourage you, you never know.....maybe next year will see all smoothwall guys walking around with fresnos pushed against the ceiling and the name "Jason" will be synonymous with ease and perfection?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, don't let me discourage you, you never know.....maybe next year will see all smoothwall guys walking around with fresnos pushed against the ceiling and the name "Jason" will be synonymous with ease and perfection?


No, no! No need to thank me now! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick update for ya, Slim. Got a Marshalltown 24" finishing trowel anchored to a pop-off extension pole tip with angle brackets, hose clamps, and the odd screw poking out. (pretty proud of myself for not having to break out the duct tape).

Loaded up pretty heavy (over 100 degrees here) with a 531 today and the trowel glassed it up nice.

Still haven't received the slab tools yet.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> My L4 is the best in the whole wide world (isn't everybody's?) but I'm pretty new to L5 spray applied. Also going to experiment with a squeegee trowel. All advice welcomed, Slim, even if you just want to call me crazy. :thumbsup:


 
Do your best level 4 in the whole wide world, Then get some standard primer sealer and cross hatch spray everything 3 times, Spray up and down, then accross then up and down again, Move on to next wall, Really load it up, just to point its heavy but not running, then it will settle back into the wall nice and you can raduis sand it off without breaking back to the wallboard. You can even PC it with 220, I do. 

That will get it super smooth and even, but wont fill, If you want level 5 as a fill, Then get a big lambs wool paint roller, Thin AP, Roll it on then trowel off, Twice for the greatest level 5 in the whole wide world.

Forget those level 5 so called plaster products, A good hit of standard sealer will do the same, And its cheaper, and you dont need a super expensive pump.

Read the level 5 threads.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 3, 2011)

try here www.refina.co.uk


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be a consensus on the best way in those threads, caz. Some guys consider a mist over a L4 to be a L5. (Seems like more of an ultra light orangepeeled L4 to me.) I gave it 2 trowels and 2 sands overhead. If it was my house, I'd want 2 trowels and a protective layer like TuffHide on the walls, but at that point I'd start looking into veneer plaster. Imo a L5 is a fill, which is why it calls for a leveling tool. There are always minor irregularities in the board face and even MY level 4 is going to need a 1/2mm of fill here and there.

Some guys like a squeegee trowel, some like knives or trowels, some mist and sand, some spray and called it done. As many L5 methods as there are people saying how to achieve it.

Got to differ with you on the roller tho. The airless is kickass for loading imo. Maybe it's because I don't have any roller skills. Haven't done any painting at all, really. Couldn't see myself going even 1/10 the pace without a gun and I'd get the stuff everywhere.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Doesn't seem to be a consensus on the best way in those threads, caz. Some guys consider a mist over a L4 to be a L5. (Seems like more of an ultra light orangepeeled L4 to me.) I gave it 2 trowels and 2 sands overhead. If it was my house, I'd want 2 trowels and a protective layer like TuffHide on the walls, but at that point I'd start looking into veneer plaster. Imo a L5 is a fill, which is why it calls for a leveling tool. There are always minor irregularities in the board face and even MY level 4 is going to need a 1/2mm of fill here and there.
> 
> Some guys like a squeegee trowel, some like knives or trowels, some mist and sand, some spray and called it done. As many L5 methods as there are people saying how to achieve it.
> 
> Got to differ with you on the roller tho. The airless is kickass for loading imo. Maybe it's because I don't have any roller skills. Haven't done any painting at all, really. Couldn't see myself going even 1/10 the pace without a gun and I'd get the stuff everywhere.


Roller skills









It's not too often cazna is right about something, but this time he is:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Roller skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta factor in set up time, roller versus spray rig. My guess is roller wins.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Gotta factor in set up time, roller versus spray rig. My guess is roller wins.:yes:


Roller, spray rig, don't matter which one, it's the guy who is wiping it who better be fast:yes:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Gotta factor in set up time, roller versus spray rig. My guess is roller wins.:yes:


 
You guys are completely crackers! :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Doesn't seem to be a consensus on the best way in those threads, caz. Some guys consider a mist over a L4 to be a L5. (Seems like more of an ultra light orangepeeled L4 to me.) I gave it 2 trowels and 2 sands overhead. If it was my house, I'd want 2 trowels and a protective layer like TuffHide on the walls, but at that point I'd start looking into veneer plaster. Imo a L5 is a fill, which is why it calls for a leveling tool. There are always minor irregularities in the board face and even MY level 4 is going to need a 1/2mm of fill here and there.
> 
> Some guys like a squeegee trowel, some like knives or trowels, some mist and sand, some spray and called it done. As many L5 methods as there are people saying how to achieve it.
> 
> Got to differ with you on the roller tho. The airless is kickass for loading imo. Maybe it's because I don't have any roller skills. Haven't done any painting at all, really. Couldn't see myself going even 1/10 the pace without a gun and I'd get the stuff everywhere.


Why I'm saying Cazna is right, is b/c what a level 5 is to achieve.

A level 5 is to make a wall all one texture, so you get no light refraction or flashing off the wall. Your work is smooth, well the drywall is rough. It's not really meant to level out the walls, though it will fill in more blemishes. you seem to be trying to make mud a plaster system.

Also, from a while ago (had you confused), you can try running a 12" box twice on the walls/ceilings to get a level 5. I thought of doing this, and Silver stilts said, he has had success with that method. So he confirmed my assumptions


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats exactly what a level 5 is, Making the surface one texture, Like i said, Loading the primer/sealer with a sprayer can do that, If i paint a house, thats what it gets, BUT, under extreme light conditions, then this way wont fill any bigger dents, chips, seam edges, nail spots etc, Nor will any of the so call level 5 spray products.

Tuff hide huh, What a lot of bollocks, Tuff hide against what??? Nothing will make walls tough enough to handle a child, office, high traffic area, Nothing, and if it could, the paints still damaged so its a repaint anyway, So whats the point of it, Sheetrock etc making a product that costs more so they make you buy an over priced sprayer?? All thats needed is a standard sprayer that sprays sealer, Thats all, If you want a filling level 5 for harsh light, Then trust me, Get a big 30mm nap lambs wool roller, Not a cheap roller, They fall apart, Thin the AP mud till its runny, And roll it on, Then trowel it off, You wont believe just how even level, ridge free it can get, It actually barely needs sanding, Just a light raduis sand, then everythings level and full as it can be. What else are you going to do?? Get an expensive Mark 5 graco, Mask it all up and spray the mud, You could, If you wanted to invest that much, but i guess it depends how much of this work you do. Its a lot of time setting it up, Battling with hoses, cleaning, servicing etc. For how many jobs per year?? Thats still no where near as good as what a roller and trowel can do, Honestly, Even if it was a not so good level 4 finish, Rolling and troweling would still massively improve that.

You could roll and trowel the worst light walls then spray seal the lot etc if you get what i mean.

I understand its hard though as most of you arnt painting and most painters dont understand the whole level 5 concept, I do both, not always, but i can try these things to see what it all does, That cross hatch spraying and loading sealer though really does a great job. It can take care of a lot, A good light check and touch up over level 4 walls first, then cross hatch spray 3 coats of standard sealer is very very good, Its only a very minimal difference between this and the roller/trowel method.

Thats all you need to know for level 5, Expensive level 5 spray products, over rated and over priced sprayers its all a total revenue gathering con, Standard sealer and AP mud is all thats needed. Please, someone or some company prove me wrong, Its all about learning on DWT :yes:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

> Thats exactly what a level 5 is, Making the surface one texture


Kind of. It's an improvement over painted compound & board but clearly not the same level of finish as a troweled skim coat, yet both are equivocally called "level 5."




cazna said:


> What else are you going to do?? Get an expensive Mark 5 graco, Mask it all up and spray the mud, You could, If you wanted to invest that much, but i guess it depends how much of this work you do. Its a lot of time setting it up, Battling with hoses, cleaning, servicing etc. For how many jobs per year?? Thats still no where near as good as what a roller and trowel can do, Honestly, Even if it was a not so good level 4 finish, Rolling and troweling would still massively improve that.


I think you and I just take a different approach. It makes good sense to me to invest time and money setting up the pump, hose reel, hopper, compressor, etc, in order to become a stronger contractor. Of course, if I don't do enough work to justify the investment then you're right: it will have been money poorly spent.




cazna said:


> I understand its hard though as most of you arnt painting and most painters dont understand the whole level 5 concept, I do both, not always, but i can try these things to see what it all does, That cross hatch spraying and loading sealer though really does a great job.


I'm definitely inexperienced with painting but I've got to call you out on this one anyway, man. Grinding back primer with the PC?! Really? I've sanded back thinned down Knauf sprayed (2 coats) with a 521 and promised myself never again. Are you sanding it 500w light dead smooth or just knocking the high points down? Or does your primer sit down way smoother than mud? Seems like it wouldn't sand nearly as easy as mud so how much sweat are you putting into sanding it back?





cazna said:


> Thats all you need to know for level 5, Expensive level 5 spray products, over rated and over priced sprayers its all a total revenue gathering con, Standard sealer and AP mud is all thats needed. Please, someone or some company prove me wrong, Its all about learning on DWT :yes:


The machine still seems like a good investment to me because you can put a lot more through it than just L5 products. I can't speak for the durability of the products themselves, and I'm a little uneasy about the whole putting stronger stuff over weaker stuff question associated with their use. I'd be budgeting at $3/sqm for product only too - labour on top. Now that's rich. But some people just have too much money, so if it's something they like the sound of then it's wise to be able to offer it.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Also, from a while ago (had you confused), *you can try running a 12" box twice on the walls/ceilings to get a level 5*. I thought of doing this, and Silver stilts said, he has had success with that method. So he confirmed my assumptions


I still say you're joking.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> I'm definitely inexperienced with painting but I've got to call you out on this one anyway, man. Grinding back primer with the PC?! Really? I've sanded back thinned down Knauf sprayed (2 coats) with a 521 and promised myself never again. Are you sanding it 500w light dead smooth or just knocking the high points down? Or does your primer sit down way smoother than mud? Seems like it wouldn't sand nearly as easy as mud so how much sweat are you putting into sanding it back?
> 
> 
> The machine still seems like a good investment to me because you can put a lot more through it than just L5 products.


 
Its not grinding back, That sounds terrible, More like floating with a pc and a dull 220g, When you spray sealer it brings out the board paper, sanded areas, etc, Its very gritty, Thats why backrolling with a roller is popular, It rubs it all in and spreads it about, But if you really load up the sealer, Then you can float over it with a pc and make no dust for a sweet second coat or radius sand it smooth and make dust, It comes up as smooth as can be, I dont know how your paints are labeled but not all sealers are the same, We have interior sealer undercoat,(That can be cheap, Could be that knauf you mention) Thats fairly soft, Its still ok, But then we have interior/exterior primer undercoat, Thats a different stuff again, Its a bit harder, The PC with a 220 struggles to cut through it, but will float over it and make it very smooth, Perfect for a level 5 as it fills and levels the board paper, sanded board, smooth plaster textures that can show up with level 4 under light. Its almost like a tuffhide i guess, Makes the walls slighly more chip resistant, to a point, Thats the stuff to get, And i Prob use a third more sealer spraying like this as i would use just rolling, This sets up the walls for a first top coat of colour with a roller that sits and levels very even as it cant suck away into the board, Like it can with a roller coat of sealer, It almost looks finished, Then thin the top coat a little and keep edges wet and its a very good finish.

It almost looks very orange peel spraying like this, you think its going to run, But it dosent, The wall takes it up and drys it back, You do need to watch the board dust, This needs to be gone, Hence its important to pc sand it for dust removal, then wooster dust eater it, or the sealer can sit on top of it and possably delaminate going this thick.

A 521 is a bit big, To much paint to fast, Prob good for bigger walls but tighter areas, Corners, walls to ceiling corners, wardrobe, smaller rooms etc, It could get messy, To much paint, I use a 519 the little less paint gets me more even coverage in these areas, I use a 212 for door and window frames, Mabye a 414 for smaller rooms, I can use a 614 fine finish for spraying finish coat ceiling flat and it comes up great, Thats very tricky though, You need a good level 4, Then a heavy primer/sealer sand smooth, Then two top coats for that, It can easy turn to chit on you doing that.

Do you have a sprayer jason?? Gazman had a Mk5 and apla tech set up for sale. He is in Oz.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> I still say you're joking.


post #70 to #75 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/level-5-spraying-mud-1282/index4/

I never joke around Jason, I'm a very serious type person:whistling2:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

cazna said:


> Do you have a sprayer jason?? Gazman had a Mk5 and apla tech set up for sale. He is in Oz.


Ya mate. Got a Titan. The Knauf I sprayed with a 521 tip is drywall mud, not paint, so it's about as small as you'd go.

As for the apla coaters, I got a couple from another guy here. To his credit, he never said they were anything special but I wanted to try 'em out. And I did. Well... maybe I can canabalize some components off them for other projects, haha.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well thats the truth. They are nothing special.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> post #70 to #75 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/level-5-spraying-mud-1282/index4/
> 
> I never joke around Jason, I'm a very serious type person:whistling2:


 

Andy Kaufman has nothing on you, 2buck! I am rolling on the floor!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

gazman said:


> Well thats the truth. They are nothing special.


Don't sell 'em short, gaz. The blades are great for scraping dead bugs off the windscreen.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So maybe not a complete waste of money. I will have to tell my wife I think she gets upset every time I mention the word Apla-Tech.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Fresno trowel for sale. Mint condition, never used.


----------

